# Cross Wind Vs. Tail Wind



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

In my VERY inexperienced opinion, I have concluded I would rather throw in a head wind as opposed to a cross wind.

I threw in a fairly strong cross wind on Sun. This ran havoc on my line as well as my lead. Yes I have discovered how a 125gr lead can be at the mercy of the wind. At first I thought I was just not very accurate. It didn't take long to realize the gusts was carrying the lead for me. 

I just got back in from throwing for about an hour into a head wind. I didn't care about the distance because it gave me a chance to work on form. This was "pleasent" compared to Sun. 

Now, as I learn more, I am open to the fact that my opinion may change, but as of yet, I would much rather throw into a head wind.

This is of course based on practice. This is not a conclusion drawn from wanting maximum distance on every cast. Each cast seems more predictable in a head wind allowing me to concentrate on the important stuff that will yield distance....

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> In my VERY inexperienced opinion, I have concluded I would rather throw in a head wind as opposed to a cross wind.
> 
> I threw in a fairly strong cross wind on Sun. This ran havoc on my line as well as my lead. Yes I have discovered how a 125gr lead can be at the mercy of the wind. At first I thought I was just not very accurate. It didn't take long to realize the gusts was carrying the lead for me.
> 
> ...


I agree, at least when fishing I would rather have to deal with a head wind than a quartering or "cross" wind.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Interesting analogy. For fishing though, I prefer the opposite...as in tailwind, no birdsnests or wind knots. The crosswind sucks in any situation, so if I had to choose, I'd take the headwind over the crosswind any day. I guess it would give you the mind-set to concentrate on form, since putting all your power into it could result in the nasty knots, etc. Makes sense.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> Interesting analogy. For fishing though, I prefer the opposite...as in tailwind, no birdsnests or wind knots. The crosswind sucks in any situation, so if I had to choose, I'd take the headwind over the crosswind any day. I guess it would give you the mind-set to concentrate on form, since putting all your power into it could result in the nasty knots, etc. Makes sense.



I think the choice was meant to be either a head wind or cross wind.

Distance casting YOu always want a tail wind (fairly obvious) , but when fishing I may prefer a head wind- it may help blow the bait fish in towards you.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Heh, how about that...freudian slips strike again. Absolutely it was intended to read Crosswind Vs. Headwind.... Hmm, that's what I get for attempting to type while a baby is learning that crawling will carry her where ever she is not supposed to be.... Thanks for clearing that up....


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> I think the choice was meant to be either a head wind or cross wind.
> 
> Distance casting YOu always want a tail wind (fairly obvious) , but when fishing I may prefer a head wind- it may help blow the bait fish in towards you.


Yup...figured that's what he meant. Course, if your beach has eroded somewhat, then high tide in a headwind can be a BI*CH!! I've seen days I could have wade fished here in Daytona half way up the beach access ramp between the beach and A1A, LOL.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

The tide has alot to do with it. High tide and a headwide are tough. I've been in situations were 10 oz. weight would not hold long enough to make it worth the effort.

Cross wind with low tide can be a bear especially with winds from the south. Casting with a cross wind and high tide has it's advantages because it will move the rig down the beach but you can't just spike the rod, you gotta work it.

One Assateague Island a wind from the West is a bummer because it brings in the bugs and soon you look like swiss cheese.

A moderate amount of wind is sometimes nice because if keeps the crowds down and can be re-freshing. But wind in early spring and late fall can be down right freezing.

If I had to choose between wind from the east or wind from the south, tide not being relevant, I'd choose the crosswind.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i like headwinds more then crosswinds..

at least headwinds, wont wash your sinker back onto the beach..
but you can still aim straight

crosswinds.. cast and pray itll land where you aim. you gotta adjust all your body senses and compensate for that angled wind. and that messes you up quickly.


----------

